# Audi TT Vmaxx install?? anyone have them??



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

does anyone here have Vmaxx coils on there TT... if so i was wandering what you have it set at?? i was think i go slammed full 30mm on the rears and then go almost slammed on the fronts to prevent rubbing.. can anyone share what i should set them.. also anyone have the install guide so i know what i will be getting my hands into??? ive done them before on cars just every car has its own cup of tea and i wanna make sure i do it the right way so im not jacking around with it for 4.. 5.. hours trying to figure it out.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Audi TT Vmaxx install?? anyone have them?? (storx)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerosearch
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3445726
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3327357
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3333443


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Audi TT Vmaxx install?? anyone have them?? (turbott920)*

i dont have them totally slammed in the front but they are pretty low(about 14 threads left in the fronts) and the rear perches out in the rear.
and yes, i rub sometimes ONLY when i'm makin a sharp turn goin down a driveway or on some fairly steep slope.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT Vmaxx install?? anyone have them?? (.klipse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.klipse* »_i dont have them totally slammed in the front but they are pretty low(about 14 threads left in the fronts) and the rear perches out in the rear.
and yes, i rub sometimes ONLY when i'm makin a sharp turn goin down a driveway or on some fairly steep slope.









Can you explain to me what the perch is.. ive not recieved them so i cant see what yall are talking about pysically.


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

^ umm if youve installed coilovers then you SHOULD know what the perch is lol.
the perch is the adjustable 'perch' where the rear spring sits for height adjustment. people would take out their perches in their coilovers for a lower rear drop


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (.klipse)*

yeah so basically the spring just sits on the plate.. no longer has the option of adjustability


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

^
lower rear drop w/o perches > lowest setting on perches.


----------



## mk3 jetta96 (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (.klipse)*

i have vmaxx im taking the rear adjusters out soon


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (mk3 jetta96)*

I wouldn't even install the rear perches. Just keep them out. It's way too tall with them in. i still wish the rear could go even lower with them out.
Here's my car from last year. The front can actually go down lower; the rear perches are out.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (602crew)*

Nice cars guys... i like the setups... yall run... i wish there was a color that went with the Denim Blue other then Yellow.. i HATE!!! yellow.. hehe i want to have a two tone paint scheme like the last post


----------



## jdoublehcubed (Jan 29, 2010)

Absolutely bitchin rolling photo in the rain there. A+++++


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

yea the rears need to go lower, I have the rear perches out on both my tt's on rides V-maxx and the other Koni's neither go low enough in the rear.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

jdoublehcubed said:


> Absolutely bitchin rolling photo in the rain there. A+++++


 If those wheels were spaced out those rooster tails would look even sweeter:thumbup:


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

I have vmaxx and. Have my perches out and 25 mil spacers in the rear. The front is almost all the way down but it doesn't rub


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

I liked mine:


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

I was slammed on mine for a while, then I lifted them 1/2in and got a panzer plate (after I destroyed my oilpan).... Also, I recommend removing the bottom 1/2 of the rear screw perch, that'll drop it at least 1/2in.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

jdoublehcubed said:


> Absolutely bitchin rolling photo in the rain there. A+++++


nice 2 year bump :sly:


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*back from the DEAD*

I haven't been around in a while but I remember this thread.....

I've just been busy... the forum switched over and I was just meh.
but I'm back now... will check more often..... looks like things are 
pretty much the same.... I like the old threads.. like that roof rack one on page one.

.... I posted on it in 2008.... and I think the racks are still going for $400+ on ebay


----------

